# Not using Cuttlebone?



## Day Tripper (Jul 8, 2012)

Ever since I got my cockatiel he has had no interest in using his cuttlebone. I have tried several different brands, but he still wont do anything with it. I'm scared that something wrong will happen to him.


----------



## budgieandtiel (Jul 24, 2012)

The main reasons to have a cuttlebone are to provide calcium and to keep the beak to its proper size, I think? I'd be interested in what others have to say because my cockatiel has no interest in using his cuttlebone either.


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Sunny go through phases with heavy cuttlebone use and then some with no use at all. I think it's normal for them to ignore it sometimes.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Does your bird have another source of calcium that he actually eats? Pellets contain calcium and so do many vegetables. Grit too, although grit is controversial. Cooked egg has calcium in the yolk.


----------



## BengalFanatic (Aug 23, 2012)

Mine nibble on their's occasionally, but they have never seemed to really be super interested in it.

I haven't been super worried, as both of them are in good health, and they do nibble every once and a while.

I guess it's just a phase thing for them? Like little kids liking certain foods for a while, then switching to something new, then switching back.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

With my Budgie he had very low interest in cuttlebone for long periods of time. But then I found a cuttlebone imbedded into a mineral block. That got a lot more use, more regularly.

I suspect most males won't use cuttlebone a lot unless they get short on calcium or need to reshape beak a bit. 

Laying females I suspect would use it much more often.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Smokey goes through phases of sometimes nibbling on it, sometimes just using it for a comfy perch :yes:


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Sunny never touched his. So I took it out and put in a mineral block instead. He likes it much better.


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

Bailey does the odd bit of beak grinding on his. - not the best of noises! 

Other times he likes to ride it like a mini surf board


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Zippy loves his cuttlebone to perch on or to eat , Where I live I get mine from the local beach so not only is it free it is much better quality than the stuff that gets processed to death then sold in the shop ( and yes before I let zippy touch it I make sure it is clean etc )


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well all of mine use their cuttlebone, except Allie. And she's the one who probably needs it most. But, I'm not extremely worried because she eats a ton of pellets. If you feel your bird isn't getting an adequate amount of calcium, you can always scrape cuttlebone over their food (wet food will get more into them--like veggies).  Just an idea.


----------

